# CONNECTION WIFI SUR BBOX



## bertrand dev (30 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,pas moyen de connecter mon apple tv en wifi avec ma bbox,elle n'est pas détectée en auto et meme en rentrant le nom du réseau et la clé pas moyen,c'est d'ailleurs le cas pour mon iphone4 et mon ipad2,ya un truc ?


----------



## JF (30 Juin 2011)

J'ai une bBox également et la réponse m'interesse avant d'investir dans AppeTV !


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juin 2011)

bertrand dev a dit:


> Bonsoir,pas moyen de connecter mon apple tv en wifi avec ma bbox,elle n'est pas détectée en auto et meme en rentrant le nom du réseau et la clé pas moyen,c'est d'ailleurs le cas pour mon iphone4 et mon ipad2,ya un truc ?



Es tu sur que cette bbox là possède le wifi ?


----------



## JF (30 Juin 2011)

Oui !
Bbox a le wifi ainsi que le hotspot !


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juillet 2011)

bercy2003 a dit:


> Oui !
> Bbox a le wifi ainsi que le hotspot !



Certes, pour ce qui est de la bbox en général, je n'en doute pas mais sur la sienne Le wifi ne fonctionne avec aucun de ses idevices ? peut être à faire vérifier par le SAV Bouygues non ?


----------



## nalexis (3 Juillet 2011)

Est ce que tu détecte ta bbox depuis un ordinateur ? Car attention la bbox n'active pas toujours le wifi quand elle est neuve, et ce même si tu appui sur le bouton en façade et qu'il clignote ! 

Petit conseil, va depuis une page de navigateur sur la page de parametrage de la bbox ( adresse par défaut 192.168.1.254) et sur la page réseau sans fil vérifie que le wifi soit bien actif. Si c'est le cas fait apparaitre le nom SSID de la box tu as une simple case a cocher ou décocher 

J'ai eu la même surprise cette semaine en recevant mon matériel


----------



## JF (3 Juillet 2011)

C'est surprenant car sur la mienne le wi-fi marchait dès les 1eres minutes (C'est la version BBox fibre pour info)


----------



## nalexis (3 Juillet 2011)

Idem pour la mienne bbox fibre pourtant


----------



## JF (3 Juillet 2011)

Un point commun !
(HS: Quelqu'un a t-il la solution pour faire marcher le media-center BBOX sous mac?)


----------

